# 91 Tsuru???



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Hey I found this pic of a 1991 Nissan Tsuru in Mexico.








It's from Cardomain.com, exact link is
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...l_brand_query=model=Sentra&tree=Nissan Sentra
I like those clear corners, but those rear tails he has has to go.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm assuming that's a jettas front bumper! The car looks nice, but them suburban-rice ass light are the most hideous looking things I've ever seen. Blue on the outside and red and black on the inside is truly "bad taste", but that's just me!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

you dont like the euro lenses? i wonder what their from..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> you dont like the euro lenses?


 The car has age on it and should be able to grow old gracefully. Imagine someone's 90 y/o grandma with a thong on (any ??/s).


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

probably a b13 or something like it ....


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well, grandmas are pretty hot...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> well, grandmas are pretty hot...


 You're a sick puppy


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Am I the only one whos offended and confused @ that huge TRD sticker!! WTF


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i was just about to mention that, WHAT THE DAMN?!:O


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

can u say rice? and waht the hell was he thinking when he painted his enterior red? i a perfect example of why there ARENT alteezas for the b12


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

the guy who posted this should be shot.. seriously... 

posted by neckcutta 4/26/03, 8:31 pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dude!! waz up with the TRD sticker?!! itz a nissan u dumb ass mexican, no wonder you guys work at McDonalds, you dont even know what kind of car u have. take that ugly rice wing off, it looks retarded. god u are an idiot


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

look the infamous clear corner lenses. I wonder where he got them from. Maybe if someone is nice, he'll share his little secret. Or hell, maybe they are just stock issue in mexico?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The clear corners are nice, but there are two different shapes of coreners on the B12s. Not many were built with that shape. And the interior is DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

The 88- and older used those style of clear lamps. If you have the newer ones forget about, clears were never made. You'll have to change out the fender and use the old style lamp.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you guys would look at the passenger seat, you can tell it is crooked which means this car is way worse than ghetto. I mean if you're going to use seats from another car, at least make them fit correctly.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lol, that woudl be funny, but i think its just moved back more, but that corner on the seat sure gives it that appearance!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't like the wing, the TRD sticker, the interior (mine was painted much better) or the A/T, but the body looks good. Can't see the tail b/c of school computer systems (no freepages) But it's not worse than the Escort I raced last night. It had a fart can and a 2 foot high GT wing on it, rusted out and 17" rims. Remind you this was a early 90's 3 door hatch.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

HAHAHA, its a 'work in progress'

i talked to the guy, he said the lights came off a 96 tasaru 3...guess their a few years behind us cuzz i swear it looks like b13 tail lights...

also, the interior is horrible but imo i think the x-terior is pretty clean, yeah, some stuff dont belong, but it could be worse...


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

He should name it Frankenstein because it'sa bastard car and.... IT LIVES!!!!! Fabric on the seats remind me of the g/f's Neon.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

This post reminds me of a trip I had in Mexico a few years back. The B12 and B13 sentra's are like civics here in the States, they're everywhere! In fact, the ratio is even higher there, I mean that's the car everybody drives because they're cheap and reliable. Even the damn taxi drivers use them as there cabs. All of the guys (mostly Mexican) at the Nissan dealership that I work for want to buy my car because they know how good they are and they really like the look. Our cars would be at home in most parts of Mexico.


----------

